

Raspberry Pi - Logo competition winner - kenver
http://www.raspberrypi.org/?p=221

======
paulofisch
I've reproduced my comment from the site here, mostly to address the
'raspberries aren't purple' thing :-)

\--

I’m Paul, the guy who designed the amazing/abominable* logo above.

Thanks for the ‘grats and criticism. I’ll respond to a few of the specific
points above in a bit to clarify or address things as I see them (which is my
opinion and not that of the foundation, to be clear

Generally, yes, the design should appear more raspberry in colour then it
seems here. By that I mean, not quite red, but definitely not purple. This is
my fault for designing in CYMK on a wide-gamut monitor calibrated for print
and then not checking the colour profile was set properly on other monitors
when exported from EPS. Looks like RGB #e7113c is closer to what I’d expect.
Mea culpa.

If I’ve underplayed the Pi/Pie aspect, it because the ideas I tried along
those lines always ended up too fussy and indistinct and I felt that the Raspi
needed something that would be eye-catching, friendly and recognisable
worldwide even when photocopied badly in one colour and without any supporting
text.

While you can’t please all the people all the time, I did go for something
simple enough to have room to grow. It’s be easy as pie to anthropomorphise
(y’know, for kids) and some people have already seen this, which makes me
smile

Influence wise, it might help to think of it as the love child of the Apple
logo and Bibendum. <http://guru.gg/lovechild.png>

* delete as appropriate.

~~~
mikesaraf
Nice logo and clearly most people like it, there are always some haters.

I grow raspberries every year and there are wide variety outside of the
sterile and often flavorless red that we see in grocery stores.
<http://tinyurl.com/5wyewjg>

Also, thanks for that bit of trivia (Bibendum).

------
Andys
Raspberry Pi is doing a great job of keeping up buzz on their site while the
hardware isn't ready yet.

So many sites peddling vapourware could learn a thing or two here.

------
turbolent
Really liked <http://dribbble.com/shots/282948-Raspberry-Pi>

------
rorrr
It's not great, it's not creative at all. Hate the colors too. I love the
color of raspberries, not this purple uglyness.

~~~
PerryCox
I don't think it's that bad, but I agree the colors are wrong. They should
have used the color that the raspberries are in their blog picture above.

~~~
IvarTJ
Not an expert on design, but my intuition tells me that having it more red
would hurt its clarity as it could have more easily been mistaken for a
strawberry.

------
DanBC
>Actually, I think this may be an issue with your monitor. Could you take a
screen grab and email me a bitmap if you get a moment? I just want to check
there isn’t a colour rendering error

What? How does that work?

Also, other people see bugs and faces: I see goatse. :-(

~~~
DanBC
Any explanation for downvote?

1) How does a screen grab help diagnose broken monitor? 2) Three blobs on left
and three blobs on right are hands, you know the rest. Totally Goatse.

